
Pandemic not a threat to ‘FIRE’ movement - paulpauper
http://greyenlightenment.com/pandemic-not-a-threat-to-fire-movement/
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
> 1\. Joblessness due to the pandemic overwhelmingly affects low-income
> workers. A recent survey showed “40 percent of households earning less than
> $40K lost jobs in March,” but most people who adhere to FIRE are in tech,
> medical, and other high-paying fields, so their pay has not been disrupted,
> and are able to work at home instead of being laid off.

That's not true at all. There are plenty of people on the FIRE forums that are
going at it with low to medium paying fields - though many of their plans do
involve trying to transition to a higher paying field. Making a blanket
statement about the jobs had by FIRE adherents is a threat to the perception
of the 'FIRE' movement.

